# YA Writers Boxed Set Meetup



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok, so I'm going to be brave and start up a new thread for those of us in the YA world interested in putting together a boxed set or two. I've never put together a multiple author boxed set, so I'm not sure exactly how to go about it. I'll just consider this as the first step to figuring all out and assume that once we get the ball rolling, we'll help each other out in whatever ways we can. 

I think there's been some general agreement that we should divide up interested authors by sub-genre as much as possible, keep it limited to free books (under the assumption that the boxed set would also be free?), and try to keep the boxed set to 8 books or fewer. Although, I suppose once people start to group up under their sub-genres it will be up to them to determine how many books will best fit their set.

So, I'll start off, I have the first book in my YA Urban Fantasy "Minor Gods" ready to go. It is also in the Paranormal Romance category. I'm sure many of us have books that will have this kind of crossover, but we'll all do our best to match up our books as best we can to each others. 

Look forward to meeting up and working with you all! Let's go!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

amyates said:


> Ok, so I'm going to be brave and start up a new thread for those of us in the YA world interested in putting together a boxed set or two. I've never put together a multiple author boxed set, so I'm not sure exactly how to go about it. I'll just consider this as the first step to figuring all out and assume that once we get the ball rolling, we'll help each other out in whatever ways we can.
> 
> I think there's been some general agreement that we should divide up interested authors by sub-genre as much as possible, keep it limited to free books (under the assumption that the boxed set would also be free?), and try to keep the boxed set to 8 books or fewer. Although, I suppose once people start to group up under their sub-genres it will be up to them to determine how many books will best fit their set.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your brave first steps.

My first in series is permafree. It is non-romantic YA Urban Fantasy. Non-graphic violence and some kissing and hand-holding, but girls looking for romance would find it not at all satisfactory (which is probably why my readership is limited!). It is an adventure story with a 15-year-old female protagonist. I would call it lower YA, although most of the people who have read it so far (as far as I can tell) are more just Fantasy fans than YA fans.

I would help in any way I can. My talents are primarily of the geeky kind rather than the social kind--for instance, formatting the boxset files is the kind of thing that I would be able to lend a hand with.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey!

I would love to be in a YA box set. My book is paranormal and its perm free. If thats okay, pls inbox me whatever info you have. Im excited: )


----------



## AnonWriter (Dec 12, 2013)

Do the ebooks have to be permafree or are we talking about a giveaway of a set number of ebooks?

(Sorry if that's a dumb question.)

My YA Fantasy is very action adventure-y with lots of romance. But only first kiss type romance. There is violence -- sword fighting and bloody situations.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm in if you are interested. Mine's aimed at teens but has a fairly universal appeal. It's a humorous science fiction fantasy action adventure with a dash of romance. Non graphic violence, some British swearing (very light). First in a four book series. It's a big hit with teenage boys.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

My fantasy novella will be going permafree when I'm out of Select, but I've got a bit of time to go still. Please keep me in mind for perhaps the second installment if you end up moving fast on this!


----------



## AnonWriter (Dec 12, 2013)

romance me said:


> It would have to be permafree - that way there are no issues with splitting royalties.


Yes, I understand that the ebooks would have to be free (because splitting royalties would be a pain), but why permafree?

I thought we were talking about a free giveaway "special deal" kind of thing, in which case we would offer a set number of free ebooks boxed together that aren't normally free.

Obviously I misunderstood. 

Carry on!


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

Avoidables 1 is perma-free and fantasy romance. It is the first episode in my serial and is novella length at 25,000 words.

It is YA/NA crossover, so I would put a mild content warning on it. I'm happy for it to go in a box-set if you'll have me.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Emily Wibberley said:


> Yes, I understand that the ebooks would have to be free (because splitting royalties would be a pain), but why permafree?
> 
> I thought we were talking about a free giveaway "special deal" kind of thing, in which case we would offer a set number of free ebooks boxed together that aren't normally free.
> 
> ...


Actually I don't think the books included necessarily have to be perma-free. But the author has to understand that the box set would be free and so it would be kind of pointless chucking in a book you want to make money off if people can also get it free as part of the box set.

The good thing about putting in your already free book is that there is no financial loss to the author, just a cross promotional gain.

I don't think the box set should only be available for a limited time or a limited amount of sales, I think we should put it together and throw it out there and leave it there for good if possible?

Can we clarify the categories down a bit?

Shall we say 1 set of Paranormal Romance (as that is always a popular sell and there seems to be a few amongst us?) I am happy to take responsibility for this one., putting it together etc. I've created four charity Anthologies with over 70 different authors in the past and feel comfortable taking it on? (Though I also play well with others if anyone else wants to do it too?)

What other catagories do we have enough of to make a set?
Something like a Dystopia/ Sci-fi and Fantasy set?

My own other perma-free is a coming of age romantic comedy, but I know that not many others write humorous stuff, as teens do love a bit of anxiety and issues!


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

I think Avoidables would go well in the dystopia/fantasy/sci fi one.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, this thread sprouted quickly!

Hmm... Where would my book fit...?

It's a fantasy (I would say paranormal but opinions seem to differ on what is considered paranormal just about as widely as what is YA   ). It's mainly werewolf based but also has different types of demons. There is some violence (not as much as in the following books), a little humour (I like to think), and a couple of sexual situations (not graphic but not exactly tame). I have an over sixteen age recommendation on it.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

romance me said:


> I like your idea about the genres - my paranormal has a good bit of romance in it, so it would fit into that set easily.
> 
> I'll be happy to help out with the paranormal, if you want to head it up, Evenstar. I've done a couple anthologies, taking the lead on one with 13 authors.


Okay great, is everyone else happy for me and Romance Me to put together the Paranormal Romance box set? If so lets get a list going of what is in it?

How about putting the order in terms of length? Shortest at the front, longest at the back? That way people are most likely to work their way through quickly and read all of them? Rather than get slowed right down by a massive belter at the beginning? Just a thought, happy to do it any other way if preferred.

From what I have gathered the stories so far are:
amyates - do you want yours in PNR or UF?
Trublue
Romance Me
Raquel Lyon - if you want? I think you might be better in UF?
And me


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> What other catagories do we have enough of to make a set?
> Something like a Dystopia/ Sci-fi and Fantasy set?


Branding in a box set is important to its success. A paranormal romance set has no branding problems. A Dystopian/Scifi/Fantasy might.

However, if the branding for the books is "Adventure with a strong female heroine" or "Teen adventure in other worlds", etc. something like that might work. But really, Dystopias are primarily Scifi. Fantasy and Scifi don't necessarily mix. Although many people read both, a lot of readers specialize in one or the other.


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

oh oh oh! Me! I'm in - I've got a permafree novella - opening to a novella series


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow. Look what happens when you start and thread and then step away from the computer for a few hours!  

PNR works for mine. It gets a bit... spicy, especially in the second book of the series. I don't recommend it to anyone younger than 15. Although I was reading Stephen King when I was ten, so I always take age recommendations with a grain of salt. 

Minor Gods, A.M. Yates, est. page count is 295 (but my proof copy--finally putting it out in paperback this month--is longer) Word count is 88,530.  

I agree though that Sci-fi and Fantasy should be separated if possible. I would even stretch to suggest that high fantasy and low (or urban fantasy) could be separated if there enough submissions. I wouldn't count out a Comedy boxed set either (sorry, that's probably not the right term), but it seems some people are writing funny (gosh, I wish I could. So envious of you funny folks). Or maybe a boxed set aimed at boys? I doubt there's very many of those out there, though I know there are plenty of male protags. I just started this thread today, so I'm sure many more people will be stopping in. I agree with Jill. Some more creative branding outside of the usual might bring together books too.


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

Ooh, I' d like to be included too! I have some YA paranormal freebie books out. If we make a box set I'd like to actually include my latest book, Sound of Sirens, because that is the least cliff-hangery out of all the books with a paranormal theme that I have. It's not free yet, but it might be later, so I don't mind putting it in a limited edition box set for a while.


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

Emily Wibberley said:


> Yes, I understand that the ebooks would have to be free (because splitting royalties would be a pain), but why permafree?
> 
> I thought we were talking about a free giveaway "special deal" kind of thing, in which case we would offer a set number of free ebooks boxed together that aren't normally free.





jenminkman said:


> Ooh, I' d like to be included too! I have some YA paranormal freebie books out. If we make a box set I'd like to actually include my latest book, Sound of Sirens, because that is the least cliff-hangery out of all the books with a paranormal theme that I have. It's not free yet, but it might be later, so I don't mind putting it in a limited edition box set for a while.


Maybe there's something starting here for those interested in doing limited-time-only type deal. Just a thought. Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> Okay great, is everyone else happy for me and Romance Me to put together the Paranormal Romance box set? If so lets get a list going of what is in it?
> 
> How about putting the order in terms of length? Shortest at the front, longest at the back? That way people are most likely to work their way through quickly and read all of them? Rather than get slowed right down by a massive belter at the beginning? Just a thought, happy to do it any other way if preferred.
> 
> ...


Oh pick me please! I'd like to include this permafree. It's YA paranormal romance.



Keeping it under 8 is a good idea. I'm happy to help out any way I can, but I have zero design skills.


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

* * *


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'd like to include Deception, which is a PNR. Once I get over my flu I'd be happy to help out however I can.


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> From what I have gathered the stories so far are:
> amyates - do you want yours in PNR or UF?
> Trublue
> Romance Me
> ...


It looks like if you add Pauline, CJ, and Stacy the first list is coming together.

Can't wait to check out all the boxed sets that come out of this thread. Keep going!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Let's the actual author/title particulars, we can tot up word counts later. If anyone wants to stay anonymous on the boards then feel free to PM me with the author and title and I'll put you in the list but not link you to your name here

Alex Finch: Monster Hunter - Cate Dean
Minor Gods - A.M. Yates
Deception - Stacy Claffin
The Wrong Girl - CJ Archer
Halloween Magic & Mayhem - Stella Wilkinson

Trublue?
Raquel Lyon?
Jenminkman?


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

So far it looks like we're avoiding SciFi then? If not, my first in series is permafree and it's SciFi/Dystopian


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

No genres are being avoid here. Hopefully, we can get others over to this thread to create a whole slew of boxed sets that fit everyone's genres and needs. Point others in this direction. Or maybe you'd like to start a separate thread with a topic specifically geared towards the genre you want to put together. YA is a bit broad. I just figured it would bring over the most folks from the YA support thread. Just started this a few hours ago, so there's still plenty of time for people to get together and do some cross promotion in lots of sub-genres!


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Personally love the idea of Kickbutt females as a theme - according to movie ticket sales, it's what sells 😍


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Pauline Creeden said:


> Personally love the idea of Kickbutt females as a theme - according to movie ticket sales, it's what sells &#128525;


Agree. This, and because the majority of my readers are female, is why I chose a kick-a$$ female heroine.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a YA paranormal, Wings of Shadow, that I would love to be considered for a box set.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> Let's the actual author/title particulars, we can tot up word counts later. If anyone wants to stay anonymous on the boards then feel free to PM me with the author and title and I'll put you in the list but not link you to your name here
> 
> Alex Finch: Monster Hunter - Cate Dean
> Minor Gods - A.M. Yates
> ...


Definitely.  I took a quick peek at everyone's blurbs, and I think these books fit well with each other.

Foxblood: A Brush with the Moon - Raquel Lyon (252 pages)


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> Let's the actual author/title particulars, we can tot up word counts later. If anyone wants to stay anonymous on the boards then feel free to PM me with the author and title and I'll put you in the list but not link you to your name here
> 
> Alex Finch: Monster Hunter - Cate Dean
> Minor Gods - A.M. Yates
> ...


Yup, write me down for:
Jen Minkman - Sound of Sirens (paranormal/fantasy)

Thanks!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Alex Finch: Monster Hunter - Cate Dean
Minor Gods - A.M. Yates
Deception - Stacy Claffin
The Wrong Girl - CJ Archer
Halloween Magic & Mayhem - Stella Wilkinson
Foxblood: A Brush with the Moon - Raquel Lyon
Wings of Shadow - Anna Kyss
Sound of Sirens - Jen Minkman

That's eight, where I think we should draw the line?

After that, we'll start on box set no.2!

Sorry to take over this thread with the PNR set. I think a feisty heroine set sounds like a winner.  I would suggest my other perma-free for a High School/Coming of Age set, if anyone else has anything else in that genre?


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm happy to chime in on the Fantasy/Dystopian boxset.

Does anyone else want to put anything in for that one?


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Agree. This, and because the majority of my readers are female, is why I chose a kick-a$$ female heroine.


Curses! I have a kick arse heroine but she doesn't appear in quantity until the second book.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Thinking about it. What about parallel worlds or an unwilling/anti-hero or heroine? My hero is yellow to the core in the first book, although he does grow a pair over the course of the series. There's also a cops and robbers/organised crime aspect to the first one and lots of flying car chases. Hmm.... OK to sum up then, is anyone interested in a boxed set of books that are some or one of the above:

Set in a parallel reality
Feature an unwilling or anti hero.
Feature a lot of action - mostly flying car chases.
Could be loosely themed around bank robbers - our hero is a getaway driver.

I might go and edit my post on the first page and ask this again. Apologies if that's dodgy protocol.

I'd be happy to format although I have no idea how to split a t.o.c. up into separate books with chapters so I might need help there. I'm especially interested in exploring other sales avenues than Amazon, too - I know, I'm sorry this is Kindleboards but... 

My books may look crazy but I'm serious about this. I'd love to have a go if anyone else wants to.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Interested...I have a YA Time Travel Adventure series and the 1st is permafree.  
Next step??


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I would love to be part of this as well.  

I have a bit of experience in setting up a boxed set, as I set up the YA dystopia Shattered Worlds bundle. I think free is a great idea because the issue I've had is keeping track of the royalties earned, especially as we all agreed to spend the money on advertising. It can be a bit stressful making sure the money is being put to good use. It's a big responsibility. 

A few things that might be important:

I think it's best to put it on as many channels as possible, which means no books in Select. 
There should probably be some sort of agreement (preferably written and signed) with a minimum amount of time the book will be in the boxed set eg. six months. That way we won't get anyone changing their mind after a week. 
It might be an idea to each pitch in and pay for some advertising up front so that it doesn't sink to the bottom of the free lists. 

I don't mind publishing a free set through my KDP account, and I would love to do a cover or two. (Any excuse to make covers!) 

I have a YA dystopia permafree which would be perfect for a dystopia theme. 

I'd only be willing to put one of my other books (a YA fantasy and a Ya ghost story) in a free set if we set a maximum time period of about 3 months. I'd have to see what sort of impact it had on my income. 

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Keeping an eye on things.  my submission is Chronicles of Steele:Raven Episode 1 - it's steampunk - fantasy with a Kickbutt female protagonist 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Pauline Creeden said:


> Personally love the idea of Kickbutt females as a theme - according to movie ticket sales, it's what sells &#128525;





Pauline Creeden said:


> Keeping an eye on things.  my submission is Chronicles of Steele:Raven Episode 1 - it's steampunk - fantasy with a Kickbutt female protagonist
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey Pauline, I think I can be on the "kickbutt" female protagonist (you actually reviewed Magic Unbound when it was on StoryCartel, so does my girl meet the grade?). Although she doesn't physically kick butts, the lead is a strong female protagonist in Fantasy/Adventure who doesn't rely on men to get things done for her. I would be in for a box set on that theme--or maybe a "Girl Heroes Collection" with cross genre Action/Adventure with a female protagonist.

I would be happy to coordinate this with someone else. I have the skills to format the ebooks for a boxset, and my cover designer would probably do the cover for free because he's like that. I am also fairly adept at annoying Amazon with questions until I get an adequate answer about things. I think people have had to make sure they knew in advance that a book was going into a boxset so that the books didn't get pulled as duplicates?

What I am not good at is networking / organization / social marketing / talking to people. If someone would be willing to take that on, I would be happy to work together. If someone wants to jump in with me on the organizing side, we can make it happen. Although if absolutely no one else wants to, I would take it on solo.

I would prefer if the collection was suitable for readers as young as 13. Otherwise, I would probably have to be booted out, since my book is for the young side of YA.

*So, the Girls Kick Butt Collection so far:

Chronicles of Steele / Pauline Creeden
Magic Unbound / Jill Nojack*

Pauline, would you be in on this? (Let me not assume.)

Anyone else? As Sarah suggested, this could be limited to a three month time period if people want to be able to have an endpoint in sight.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

I set up a Facebook Group page to hammer out details on a recently published box set. Others in the group who have been in one before said it cut production time by a whole month. We went from inception to publication in just 16 days. It's a private group so no prying eyes.

We priced it at $.99, with 100% of the royalties going to a writers charity, after cover, formatting, and advertising expenses are repaid to whoever took care of getting that done.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I can set up a YA dystopia themed set. I would join you guys with the kick-ass heroine, but I'm not sure how well high fantasy and dystopia go together. 

Rachel - Do you want to include your Avoidables book?

Anymore dystopias out there? 

Wayne - great idea on the Facebook group.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

sarahdalton said:


> I can set up a YA dystopia themed set. I would join you guys with the kick-ass heroine, but I'm not sure how well high fantasy and dystopia go together.
> 
> Rachel - Do you want to include your Avoidables book?
> 
> ...


Pauline's is steampunk, and mine is contemporary urban fantasy, so there isn't any high fantasy included in that set yet, if it makes a difference.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Jill Nojack said:


> I would prefer if the collection was suitable for readers as young as 13. Otherwise, I would probably have to be booted out, since my book is for the young side of YA.


GAMELAND Book 1 is cyberpunk dystopian edging on horror. I don't recommend it for readers under age 15.


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

A private facebook group works well for me and my betas. I'd be happy to set one up for the PNR boxed set if anyone wants to go that route to help coordinate things for boxed set number one. 

So glad to see so many people coming together *wipes tear from eye*


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Jill Nojack said:


> Pauline's is steampunk, and mine is contemporary urban fantasy, so there isn't any high fantasy included in that set yet, if it makes a difference.


Ahh okay. I guess contemporary fantasy and dystopia isn't too much of a stretch. Count me in. 

The Blemished leans on the younger side of YA so I think it would fit.


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

romance me said:


> I PM'd Evenstar about this. We have one for the paranormal set I'm in, and it works great. Thanks for offering - and for starting this thread.


Great! Thanks to you and Evenstar for taking the reins.


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Jill Nojack said:


> Hey Pauline, I think I can be on the "kickbutt" female protagonist (you actually reviewed Magic Unbound when it was on StoryCartel, so does my girl meet the grade?). Although she doesn't physically kick butts, the lead is a strong female protagonist in Fantasy/Adventure who doesn't rely on men to get things done for her. I would be in for a box set on that theme--or maybe a "Girl Heroes Collection" with cross genre Action/Adventure with a female protagonist.
> 
> I would be happy to coordinate this with someone else. I have the skills to format the ebooks for a boxset, and my cover designer would probably do the cover for free because he's like that. I am also fairly adept at annoying Amazon with questions until I get an adequate answer about things. I think people have had to make sure they knew in advance that a book was going into a boxset so that the books didn't get pulled as duplicates?
> 
> ...


Mine is suitable for 13 years old, no prob and yes, you do have a strong female protag


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

sarahdalton said:


> I can set up a YA dystopia themed set. I would join you guys with the kick-ass heroine, but I'm not sure how well high fantasy and dystopia go together.
> 
> Rachel - Do you want to include your Avoidables book?
> 
> ...


Yes please, Sarah, happy to include it. It's novella length.


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

sarahdalton said:


> I can set up a YA dystopia themed set. I would join you guys with the kick-ass heroine, but I'm not sure how well high fantasy and dystopia go together.
> 
> Rachel - Do you want to include your Avoidables book?
> 
> ...


I also have a dystopian perma-free (The Island) so if you need more books for the dystopian theme, I'm in (again!  )


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

romance me said:


> I'm setting up a FB page for the PNR box set, and friended a couple of you. I'll PM everyone once I have the link.


Good idea! Thanks


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

Count me in if I can actually get the damn thing finished before the end of January


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

sarahdalton said:


> Ahh okay. I guess contemporary fantasy and dystopia isn't too much of a stretch. Count me in.
> 
> The Blemished leans on the younger side of YA so I think it would fit.


Woohoo! The Girls Kick Butt Collection now has three entries. I think from 5 to 8 is a good number, so do we have any more takers? (Please say yes--I'm getting way excited about this.)

Characteristics of the collection as currently identified:

1) Fantasy, SciFi, or Dystopia.
2) Features a strong female protagonist who kicks butt literally or figuratively.
3) Suitable for readers as young as 13.
4) Must be permafree or be able to become permafree for a three month period.
5) Can have romantic elements, but that should not be the core of the story.

*Current books offered for the Girls Kick Butt Collection:

Chronicles of Steele / Pauline Creeden
Magic Unbound / Jill Nojack
The Blemished / Sarah Dalton*

----------------------------------

Once we have two more, we can start that private FB group and talk about how, when, etc. I hope that sounds good so far.


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

* * *


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Brad D. Magnarella said:


> XGeneration 1 features a kick-butt female protag (think Jean Grey of the X-Men, but high-school aged), and meets the other criteria you mention. I aged it for upper YA, mainly because of a handful of F-bombs uttered by some bullies. There's no sex or over-the-top violence, so it's really up to what you guys think as far as criteria no. 3.
> 
> If you're down, game on.


Characteristics of the collection as currently identified:

1) Fantasy, SciFi, or Dystopia.
2) Features a strong female protagonist who kicks butt literally or figuratively.
3) Suitable for readers as young as 13.
4) Must be permafree or be able to become permafree for a three month period.
5) Can have romantic elements, but that should not be the core of the story.

*Current books offered for the Girls Kick Butt Collection:

Chronicles of Steele / Pauline Creeden
Magic Unbound / Jill Nojack
The Blemished / Sarah Dalton
XGeneration 1 / Brad Magnarella*

----------------------------------

13 year old bullies definitely use F-bombs. I know. I used to beat them up. It really p*ssed them off. (Edit: Just want to make it clear I beat them up when I was 13. Not recently. Heh.)

I'm more concerned about sexual behavior and graphic violence for the younger YA crowd. F-bombs appear in PG13 movies. I'm good with it if no one else objects.

One more? Anyone?


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Jill Nojack said:


> Characteristics of the collection as currently identified:
> 
> 1) Fantasy, SciFi, or Dystopia.
> 2) Features a strong female protagonist who kicks butt literally or figuratively.
> ...


Mine might work in that she kicks some serious butt in books 2, 3 and 4. In book 1 she's merely pragmatic, down to earth and slightly feisty. Up to you guys.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Jen amd Rachel do you guys want to join the kick-butt box set? I'm not sure there'll be enough demand for just dystopia. I just checked the top 100 free category and there are only 40 books!


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Jill Nojack said:


> 13 year old bullies definitely use F-bombs. I know. I used to beat them up. It really p*ssed them off.


LOL - nice!


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

Jill Nojack said:


> Characteristics of the collection as currently identified:
> 
> 1) Fantasy, SciFi, or Dystopia.
> 2) Features a strong female protagonist who kicks butt literally or figuratively.
> ...


Please can I include Avoidables? I will have to put a warning on it. There is a tiny hint at sex but no details...

x


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

rachelmedhurst said:


> Please can I include Avoidables? I will have to put a warning on it. There is a tiny hint at sex but no details...
> 
> x


I just read it during my bath (any excuse to have a long bath), and I think this falls into PG-13 okay. Welcome aboard! I was thinking about putting a brief summary of each book at the front of the set and we could indicate if the book is G or Pg-13 in that.
*
Current books offered for the Girls Kick Butt Collection:

Chronicles of Steele / Pauline Creeden
Magic Unbound / Jill Nojack
The Blemished / Sarah Dalton
XGeneration 1 / Brad Magnarella
The Avoidables / Rachel Medhurst*

So, it seems like we now have a set we can go forward with. However, if anyone else is interested, there are still slots available!

I'll look into a private facebook group later on today so that we can get the communication going on all of the details and get this bad girl cooking!


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

Jill Nojack said:


> I just read it during my bath (any excuse to have a long bath), and I think this falls into PG-13 okay. Welcome aboard! I was thinking about putting a brief summary of each book at the front of the set and we could indicate if the book is G or Pg-13 in that.
> *
> Current books offered for the Girls Kick Butt Collection:
> 
> ...


That's great, thank you so much!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

M T McGuire said:


> Mine might work in that she kicks some serious butt in books 2, 3 and 4. In book 1 she's merely pragmatic, down to earth and slightly feisty. Up to you guys.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


I got the sense from your summary that the books have a male protagonist. If so, it wouldn't fit in with this set. However, if the female lead is actually the main character or at least shares an equal role in the book, then it should probably work and I'll add it in. Since this collection is obviously slanted toward female readers reading books about females, I wouldn't want to throw a "boy" book in. If you know what I mean.

It looks really good in any case, so it's now on my (ever expanding) TBR list. I love those covers.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Okay, I've managed to create a private group for the Girls Kick Butt Collection, and we can get started now.

Please request to join at:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/791297400943583/

There is still room in the collection, so if anyone else finds us and has a book that you think meets the requirements, please reply in this thread and there's a good chance we can still add you.

Jill


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Jill Nojack said:


> I got the sense from your summary that the books have a male protagonist. If so, it wouldn't fit in with this set. However, if the female lead is actually the main character or at least shares an equal role in the book, then it should probably work and I'll add it in. Since this collection is obviously slanted toward female readers reading books about females, I wouldn't want to throw a "boy" book in. If you know what I mean.
> 
> It looks really good in any case, so it's now on my (ever expanding) TBR list. I love those covers.


That's true, they have both. I wrote them hoping to appeal to girls and boys but yeh, boys seem to go for them more so I settled for the lad as the hook character so I think you're right it might not fit.

Thanks for your comment re the covers and to read list.  yours look pretty cool too.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

If you need more then I would be very happy to offer my Halloween Magic & Mayhem into the Girls Kick Butt set as well, but some people might feel that was unfair as it's also in the PNR set. But the female protag has been compared to Buffy in a couple of reviews, whom I think of as pretty butt kicking   and it is only short.


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> If you need more then I would be very happy to offer my Halloween Magic & Mayhem into the Girls Kick Butt set as well, but some people might feel that was unfair as it's also in the PNR set. But the female protag has been compared to Buffy in a couple of reviews, whom I think of as pretty butt kicking  and it is only short.


Personally, I don't have a problem with your book being into box sets. But, I'm only one vote.


----------



## Sara C (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi I'd be interested! My permafree is YA Paranormal, strong female lead, suitable for teen and up. I would definitely like to be in the girls kick butt set!
I don't have my books in my sig, so here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZMVQRU/


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> If you need more then I would be very happy to offer my Halloween Magic & Mayhem into the Girls Kick Butt set as well, but some people might feel that was unfair as it's also in the PNR set. But the female protag has been compared to Buffy in a couple of reviews, whom I think of as pretty butt kicking  and it is only short.


So, that was a fun little morning bath read. It does get quite adventure-y toward the end. Like Pauline, I have no problem with it being in two sets.



Sara C said:


> Hi I'd be interested! My permafree is YA Paranormal, strong female lead, suitable for teen and up. I would definitely like to be in the girls kick butt set!
> I don't have my books in my sig, so here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZMVQRU/


And Xoe makes seven!
*
Current books offered for the Girls Kick Butt Collection:

Chronicles of Steele / Pauline Creeden
Magic Unbound / Jill Nojack
The Blemished / Sarah Dalton
XGeneration 1 / Brad Magnarella
The Avoidables / Rachel Medhurst
Magic & Mayhem / Stella Wilkinson
Xoe / Sara C Roethle*

This will leave room for one more, if there's anyone else who would like to participate.

Stella and Sarah, please request to be a member of the boxset group at:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/791297400943583/

Stella, I'm really looking forward to your participation, since you've been through this before. I have questions. Many annoying questions.

I should be getting active in the planning stage in the FB group tomorrow, but if anyone wants to get started in there with suggestions, questions, arguments or hooliganism, have at it.


----------



## Sara C (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you! Super excited


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

romance me said:


> I have YA fantasy novella with a kick butt heroine - _*Rosamond's Heart*_. You can see it here: http://www.amazon.com/Rosamonds-Heart-Black-Mountain-Saga-ebook/dp/B0076Q1XX4
> 
> It comes out of Select Jan. 14, so I can make it permafree after that.


Sounds like we have our final participant! I can't see publication happening before the end of January anyway because we'll need some time for formatting/book cover/strategizing, so please request membership in the Facebook group. Welcome aboard!
*
Final Books for the Girls Kick Butt Collection:

Chronicles of Steele / Pauline Creeden
Magic Unbound / Jill Nojack
The Blemished / Sarah Dalton
XGeneration 1 / Brad Magnarella
The Avoidables / Rachel Medhurst
Magic & Mayhem / Stella Wilkinson
Xoe / Sara C Roethle
Rosamond's Heart / Cate Dean*

---------------------------------

Plus, I would like to say a heartfelt thanks to AM Yates for starting this thread and getting us all together like this.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Jill Nojack said:


> So, that was a fun little morning bath read. It does get quite adventure-y toward the end. Like Pauline, I have no problem with it being in two sets.
> 
> And Xoe makes seven!
> *
> ...


So excited! Ask me anything you think of. My email if that helps is [email protected]


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> Alex Finch: Monster Hunter - Cate Dean
> Minor Gods - A.M. Yates
> Deception - Stacy Claffin
> The Wrong Girl - CJ Archer
> ...


Hiya, just to say (and I'll put this on the facebook page too and PM) that I'm still missing two, so I can't start collating. Nudge Nudge


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry, I'm on deadline and have not been on here for awhile. 

"They told us to walk away from our love but we didn't and now the world is burning..."

YA Paranormal romance ( perma free)

Book 1: Guardians: The Girl
Book 2: Guardians: the Fallout
Book 3: Guardians: The a Turn
Book 4: Guardians : TheTriplex
Book 5: Guardians : The Quo
Book 5 pt.2: Guardians: The Lyris
Book 6 Guardians: The Shoma 
Book 6 pt. 2 Guardians : The Nycren


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

trublue said:


> Sorry, I'm on deadline and have not been on here for awhile.
> 
> *"They told us to walk away from our love but we didn't and now the world is burning..."*


Oh, that line is just killer!! (rushes off to buy one of the books)


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> Oh, that line is just killer!! (rushes off to buy one of the books)


Thanks Evenstar


----------



## EverynKildare (Jun 8, 2014)

ooof! Okay, so I'm new to the forums and just found this and got very excited. Are you guys still taking submissions for the boxed sets?
I have a YA urban / paranormal fantasy with a tough girl MC (I'm not gonna say "kick-butt" because there isn't much actual butt-kicking in the first book.) 
The book isn't listed as perma-free, since no matter how many times I tell Amazon it is free on Smashwords they never lowered it to match, but the book is free on wattpad so it is perma-free as far as I'm concerned. It hovers in the slightly more mature YA due to my MC having a bit of a dirty mouth and some smoking and drinking issues but otherwise is pretty tame. I'm definitely interested if you'll consider it.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

everynkildare said:


> ooof! Okay, so I'm new to the forums and just found this and got very excited. Are you guys still taking submissions for the boxed sets?
> I have a YA urban / paranormal fantasy with a tough girl MC (I'm not gonna say "kick-butt" because there isn't much actual butt-kicking in the first book.)
> The book isn't listed as perma-free, since no matter how many times I tell Amazon it is free on Smashwords they never lowered it to match, but the book is free on wattpad so it is perma-free as far as I'm concerned. It hovers in the slightly more mature YA due to my MC having a bit of a dirty mouth and some smoking and drinking issues but otherwise is pretty tame. I'm definitely interested if you'll consider it.


Unfortunately, we have all the books now and are moving toward publication for the "kick butt" box set :-(


----------



## EverynKildare (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah, I had a gut feeling I might have already missed the boat. lol
Maybe another time. Look forward to seeing what you guys put out


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

romance me said:


> Jill and Everyn - PM'd you both about this.


Since Cate has been so wonderful to ope out because she also has a book in the other set, welcome to the Kick Butt boxset, Everyn.

I'll IM you, too.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry I missed this one
Next time


----------



## kimberlyloth (May 15, 2014)

Soooo late to the game. I was off kboards for awhile because I was traveling. But I would love to join the Paranormal box set. Would y'all be okay with this?

Here is the amazon link to my book.

http://www.amazon.com/Kissed-Thorn-Chronicles-Kimberly-Loth-ebook/dp/B00N8G8OLA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413514260&sr=8-1&keywords=kissed+loth

It's just over 80k.

Thanks!!!

Kim


----------

